# Where to buy bottle tumbler?



## pacop02 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hello, I am new to bottle digging and was hoping someone could help me locate a good place to purchase a new or used bottle tumbler. Any help would be great.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi pacop and welcome to the forum !
 Mr. Lowery has a nice selection of cleaning supplies anmd also tumbling machines for sale on his website at www.jardoctor.com
 Hope this helps , Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi again pacop,
  You can read back at some of the past postings in the CLEANING section of the forum for info on tumblers . And you might want to save some money and build your own tumbler...... All memebers of the forum I'm sure would be happy to answer any questions you have about building your own.  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/build_my_own_tumbler/m_5467/tm.htm
  Brian


----------

